# Slammers FC Boys 2002 ECNL



## Miguel Vargas (Jun 11, 2017)

Slammers FC Boys 2002 ECNL holding open try outs for players interested. Please contact Head Coach Vargas for more information 

Totalfutperformance@yahoo.com

562-222-9739 

Thank you!


----------

